# can polyester cause a rash?



## Anna's Lovey (Dec 24, 2008)

My lo has been getting red rashes on her legs. they seem to coincide with when she wears polyester, or things with polyester in them. (I try to buy all cotton, but I guess I haven't been very careful about checking tags because a few polyesters and polyester blends made it into her wardrobe).
Has anyone else had an issue with this with their lLO's?
I just want to make sure I'm not completely crazy


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Polyester gives me rashes so, yes I imagine it can give a toddler a rash.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My DD2 is very sensitive to polyester. We first found out about it when she was a newborn, from her getting rashes along the lines where her polyester diaper covers were touching her skin. She's 3 now. She can wear polyester for a short time, when there's minimal direct-skin contact-- like a jacket, for instance-- but wearing it a long time, like overnight, or right next to her skin, results in a red rash that looks like she's been burned, or that sometimes looks a little like hives.


----------



## lovermont (Dec 20, 2006)

I knew a toddler who was super allergic to polyester. (I was a teenager and friendly with her mom.) Her mom searched high and low for a polyester-free doll. Not finding one she ended up making one for her.
This toddler had several other allergies too (strawberries and bunnies were the most odd sounding to me at the time so I remember those two).


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

My nephew got a red, bumpy rash after wearing polyester PJs for the first time. So, yes, I think it can cause a rash.








Hope your LO's clears up soon.


----------

